# Many thanks to Fineline



## Doric1 (Mar 31, 2013)

I got some wonderful mice from Fineline Mousery a few weeks back. A massive 500 mile round trip on the train was no mean feat in one day, but it was worth it. I've waited before posting to make sure everyone settled in okay and there were no hiccups. I'm glad to say that all of the mice are growing well, and all of them are utterly gorgeous both in looks and personality.

Apologies for any rubbish pics, its not the camera rather the photographer :lol:

Enjoy!

Breve - Siamese boy missing a tail


Dopey - O (supposed to be Dopio on the coffee theme but he's more of a dopey  ) - Siamese boy


Mocha - Siamese girl


Cappuccino - Siamese girl


Mr Darcy - BEC boy


Pearl - BEC girl


Marble - BEC girl


Sapphire - Blue girl


Topaz - Blue girl


Tourmaline - Blue girl


They are still young so there won't be any babies yet a while.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Lovely mice! Congrats.  Sapphire is such a beautiful shade.


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Pleased to see you got your mice in the end.
They look well worth the trip


----------



## Doric1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes I am very pleased


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Is the missing tail a sign of siamese naughtiness to come?


----------



## Doric1 (Mar 31, 2013)

NikiP said:


> Is the missing tail a sign of siamese naughtiness to come?


I hope not 

He copes quite well without it although he's not as confident when climbing about.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

aww they are lovely


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

You have some gorges mice! There is a girl in America that's jelly hahaha.


----------

